
Geek’s Guide to Britain: 5 of the best geeky tourist attractions in the UK - bootload
http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/uk/geeky-tourist-attractions-uk-geeks-guide-to-britain-the-register-a7095001.html
======
bootload
Only 25? GG2B, [0] not a patch on _" The Geek Atlas"_ (128) by @gjc [1]

[0]
[http://forms.theregister.co.uk/gg2b/](http://forms.theregister.co.uk/gg2b/)

[1]
[https://flickr.com/photos/bootload/3454610600](https://flickr.com/photos/bootload/3454610600)
and [https://www.amazon.com/Geek-Atlas-Places-Science-
Technology/...](https://www.amazon.com/Geek-Atlas-Places-Science-
Technology/dp/B00CVE0JUO)

